# Help with checking KC and Pedigree Papers when collecting puppy



## Guest

.............................


----------



## clueless

Hi There is not much to the KC papers. The Dam and Sire on the registration papers should match the Pedigree papers. If puppy endorsed it will say it on the KC form, but the breeder should explain it too you and some make you sign a piece of paper/ contract stating you have been informed of this.
The breeder seems to have done evrything okay so far eg the fact you could not get the pup till papers had arrived.
My scanner is not working so I cannot scan an example sorry, on one side is the registered name of pup and KC number, Sire and Dam's name and reg. number and other side is where the breeder signs with date you purchased the puppy.
Hope this helps and good luck with your new puppy


----------



## Guest

................................


----------



## Guest

Some registration documents can be seen on this link Staffordshire Bull Terriers U.K. Breed Council of G.B.and N.Ireland

The kennel club pedigrees can be seen on this link The Kennel Club

There is a box on the registration you fill this in tick transfer of ownership and send it off.


----------



## clueless

Kay2008 said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Thanks for that! So basically make sure that the dam and sire match on both the KC paper and Pedigree.
> 
> Do I also get a separate little form to take with me to fill out and send off for transfer of ownership?
> 
> I remember with my cats, I got their pedigree and another little form that I would fill out and send off....
> 
> Not long now... I will be leaving under a couple of hours. I feel so nervous, but I don't know why! I'm sure I will be fine once I've got the little one home.


Ooops sorry you probably have left now for your little oneYou and the breeder sign the KC form at the back send it away and you will get KC papers with your name on it as owner


----------



## Guest

.....................


----------



## clueless

Kay2008 said:


> In the first link you gave me (registration docs), I would take home the one on the left? (registration docs).
> 
> Thank you, I now have a rough idea on how they're meant to look.
> 
> Hey I am still here!  I leave in about an hour and a half.
> 
> I really don't know what I'd do without this forum!


I realised that after I had hit the submit button. Have a safe journey


----------



## Guest

You would take home the blue coloured one,fill it in,make sure the breeder has signed it,sometimes they forget lol

Have a good trip and we need pics later


----------



## tinacee1

I am going to see a puppy tomorrow. It is a private sale and the mum of the pup is the owners pet. When I spoke he said that his dog and the stud dog 'hadn't locked' when they were put together for breeding. He did not even know that his 'girl' was pregnant until she gave birth 2 pups - a boy and a girl. I am going to look at the girl. Does that mean she will be unregistered. Should I ask if he has papers and if she hasn't what are the implications for not having the papers. I am not sure about things like this - could someone advise me please. Thanks.


----------



## Dundee

Are you wanting a kc registered puppy? If so, then yes you will need to ensure they are kc registered. 

More important than kc registration is that both dam and sire have had the relevant health tests - not just a health check done by their vet.

There reasons they wouldn't be registered would include - one or both parents not registered, dam too young or too old, too many litters.
The fact that they didn't tie would not have any bearing, however, the stud owner does need to sign to say that they have had a mating and if the owner didn't know until the puppies are born, then strictly speaking they can't be registered because they didn't witness a mating (in which case, how do they know who the parents are). 

TBH, this breeder rings alarm bells for me, but it all depends on what you are looking for.

Edited to add: sorry - just re read. They don't need to tie for a bitch to be pregnant and he didn't suspect she may be pregnant and did nothing for her until she had the pups !!! Personally I would walk away. The health and care of the bitch is very important leading up to the birth as well as afterwards. Sounds like a byb to me. What breed is it and did they do any health tests?


----------



## dexter

wouldn't be for me sorry. ........................ TBO i'd look elsewhere.what breed are we talking about?


----------



## basi

I think I would be inclined to walk away also, doesn't sound right to me.


----------



## Guest

The OP posted this on 27-06-2008 so i think she would have made her mind up by now as she said she was getting the pup later that day!


----------



## cav

DevilDogz said:


> The OP posted this on 27-06-2008 so i think she would have made her mind up by now as she said she was getting the pup later that day!


year but a new post was added today:wink5:

so im thinking they are aimed at the new post


----------



## basi

tinacee1 said:


> I am going to see a puppy tomorrow. It is a private sale and the mum of the pup is the owners pet. When I spoke he said that his dog and the stud dog 'hadn't locked' when they were put together for breeding. He did not even know that his 'girl' was pregnant until she gave birth 2 pups - a boy and a girl. I am going to look at the girl. Does that mean she will be unregistered. Should I ask if he has papers and if she hasn't what are the implications for not having the papers. I am not sure about things like this - could someone advise me please. Thanks.


Should have said I was quoting this person, sorry.


----------



## Guest

cav said:


> year but a new post was added today:wink5:
> 
> so im thinking they are aimed at the new post


lmfao !!! That will teach me for not reading the blasted thread!  Sorry :blushing:


----------



## majortom

tinacee1 said:


> I am going to see a puppy tomorrow. It is a private sale and the mum of the pup is the owners pet. When I spoke he said that his dog and the stud dog 'hadn't locked' when they were put together for breeding. He did not even know that his 'girl' was pregnant until she gave birth 2 pups - a boy and a girl. I am going to look at the girl. Does that mean she will be unregistered. Should I ask if he has papers and if she hasn't what are the implications for not having the papers. I am not sure about things like this - could someone advise me please. Thanks.


rings alarm bells to me
if he does not know that a bitch can still get pregnant from a slip mating
he should not be breeding
i would not go to some one like this
your better of finding a breeder who knows their stuff
try the breed clubs of the breed you want


----------



## Help

help I'm buy a pup (border collie) for £500 and I don't wanna get scammed, apparently my pup is pedigree etc and the dam and site are both pedigree BUT!! Apparently I have to kc register my pup myself, I'm totally confused as I'm new to all this do I need a copy of anything from her e.g dam and sire kc papers or.. Birth certificate or something I need help as I'm purchasing it on Tuesday (in 4-5days) please please help


----------



## SpringerHusky

Help said:


> help I'm buy a pup (border collie) for £500 and I don't wanna get scammed, apparently my pup is pedigree etc and the dam and site are both pedigree BUT!! Apparently I have to kc register my pup myself, I'm totally confused as I'm new to all this do I need a copy of anything from her e.g dam and sire kc papers or.. Birth certificate or something I need help as I'm purchasing it on Tuesday (in 4-5days) please please help


£500 for a border collie?  i've never heard of registering it yourself as far as i recall only the breeders can. For the price that has been offered i'd expect them to be very good pedigree and health tested. Sounds to me like you wana stay away


----------



## noushka05

only the breeder can register the puppies, i would walk away if i were you.


----------



## reddogs

There may be a confusion though over the initial breeder registration and the transfer of name which you do have to do yourself

Have a look at the Kennel Club website, it will give you the info you need


----------



## gillnhow

My standard poodle was KC reg,we got him from an accredited breeder all paper work signed sealed and delivered correctly.2 months ago he became ill with Dilated Cardiomyopathy and was put to sleep this morning,this illness is hereditary and the KC response was" it not our problem"when i informed them he has 13 siblings.He was 5 years old.My other poodle is not KC reg and is as perfect as they come.
If i ever get another dog i will not go via the KC as it only means you pay through the nose.


----------



## rocco33

> My standard poodle was KC reg,we got him from an accredited breeder all paper work signed sealed and delivered correctly.2 months ago he became ill with Dilated Cardiomyopathy and was put to sleep this morning,this illness is hereditary and the KC response was" it not our problem"when i informed them he has 13 siblings.He was 5 years old.My other poodle is not KC reg and is as perfect as they come.
> If i ever get another dog i will not go via the KC as it only means you pay through the nose.


I'm sorry to hear of your loss and while I can understand your need to blame someone, blaming the KC is misplaced. Have you informed the breeder? The KC is a registry not a keeper.

I know nothing about the health problems in poodles, but wasn't aware DCM was one of them. I don't know what your breeder was like, but there is every possibility that they took all care that they could to breed healthy puppies and this was completely unexpected.

Sadly, your conclusion that kc registered dogs are unhealthy and unregistered dogs are healthy from your own experience is not a reflection of reality.


----------



## gillnhow

I think you got my post wrong,i am not looking to blame anyone.I was just pointing out that just because a dog is KC reg it does not mean they are healthy or the perfect dog.
I got my mini poodle from the poodle rescue and have no problems with him.Perhaps people looking for the perfect dog should think twice before paying through the nose and lookat getting a rescue.


----------



## swarthy

gillnhow said:


> I think you got my post wrong,i am not looking to blame anyone.I was just pointing out that just because a dog is KC reg it does not mean they are healthy or the perfect dog.
> I got my mini poodle from the poodle rescue and have no problems with him.Perhaps people looking for the perfect dog should think twice before paying through the nose and lookat getting a rescue.


I am sorry to hear of the problems you had and for your loss.

Some health tests significantly reduce the risk of progeny developing problems - others (DNA tests) are pretty much a guarantee the offspring won't develop problems - good breeders will test for as many of the known problems in their breed as possible - in mine it is hips, elbows, PRA and CNM and annual eye certificates - and I have no doubt new tests will become available over time.

I've no issue with people getting rescues, and often try and direct people I don't feel are suitable for a pup to rescue - you can lead a horse to water............

There is a HUGE gap between rescue and responsible breeders - the ethos behind going to be a responsible breeder being they will have put their breeding dogs through the required tests for that breed hence significantly reducing the risk of the offspring removing problems.

You are NOT paying because the pups are KC registered, you are paying for the thought, time, effort and care which goes into breeding a litter properly - frequently affording breeders little, if any financial return, and frequently, significant losses.

If there is a problem with the dog, it's the breeder you should be speaking to, not the KC - as a puppy buyer, presumably you would have done all the research for the breed and ensured that the parents had the required and recommended health tests before buying - and the breeder should explain to you the implications of what those tests mean - i.e. they reduce the risk of a problem, or remove it..


----------



## Help

Help said:


> help I'm buy a pup (border collie) for £500 and I don't wanna get scammed, apparently my pup is pedigree etc and the dam and site are both pedigree BUT!! Apparently I have to kc register my pup myself, I'm totally confused as I'm new to all this do I need a copy of anything from her e.g dam and sire kc papers or.. Birth certificate or something I need help as I'm purchasing it on Tuesday (in 4-5days) please please help


also she said something about it being "ISDS" registered and they will send the kc registration to me 2weeks after. (what do you think keep the post's coming please) thank-you.

to see the advert and make your observations google this,

Isds & Kc Border Collies Puppies

then click on the 1St link and that's the advert,

thank-you.


----------

